

How statisticians changed the war, and the war changed statistics - aficionado
http://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21636589-how-statisticians-changed-war-and-war-changed-statistics-they-also-served

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8802316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8802316)

